
Google Profit, Sales Top Estimates on Robust Web-Traffic Growth - e15ctr0n
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-22/google-profit-sales-top-estimates-on-robust-web-traffic-growth
======
IBM
Google is finally returning cash to shareholders via buybacks.

~~~
sounds
A buyback seems like a statement that the best use of google's cash-on-hand is
to increase the value of the stock directly; that there is no other investment
that would give a better ROI.

Google execs think GOOG will be ahead vs the value of other investments in the
future.

~~~
xbmcuser

      I think it is mostly to pay and retain talent. They are giving employees stock options and those are not worth as much if stock prices do not go up.
       Anyway Alphabet stock is still undervalued specially with their investments in Uber(google fund), Magicleap, Google Fiber, Google self driving cars, Nest, Renewable Energy, Health Sciences. Once Alphabet starts reporting all these separately it stock prices are going to hit $1000 or more.

